# Serious Problem with depression due to "Endo Rush"  from BSN



## QuestionGuy (Dec 19, 2009)

So i have been into bodybuilding for a long time and have tried many products and learned to listen to my body....I dont take any suppplements but i am on test replacement and a good diet incuding protein powder.....from time to time I take Endo Rush to help me work harder at the gym and it works like hell on me...I used to take a lot of superpump but that wore off and I stopped using major pre wokrout supps.......But I have noticed that wiht endo rush and another supp that I used to take (forgot what it was) I would have a great wokrout but after getting home I would feel really really really down and depressed to the point of feeling like crying and or needing a hug, I know it sound funny but its really bad...I am predispossed to depression in my family and my job doesnt really help it just adds to it...i have grey hairs at 25.....I know its the endo rush because im usually not depressed like this ever.....am i just imagining this is it possible that this drink can make you depressed?


----------



## urbanski (Dec 19, 2009)

actually the product's own warning label says:
"Warnings:
Before consuming EndoRush seek advice from a health care practitioner if you are unaware of your current health condition or have any pre-existing medical condition including but not limited to: high blood pressure, cardiac arrhythmia, stroke; heart, liver, or thyroid disease; anxiety, *depression*, seizure disorder, psychiatric disease, diabetes, pernicious anemia, difficulty urinating due to prostate enlargement, or if you are taking an MAO inhibitor or any other prescription drug. These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease."

Could just be a simple crash from the caffeine, or a more complex adverse reaction to any number of its myriad ingredients. 
I like Jack3d as a pre-WO, but i'll also use beta-alanine and AAKG. Good luck.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont like you, but I have the same problem.  This product AND Redline does it.

Though I would have to take Redline regularly for this to happen, Endo does it if I drink the entire bottle.  I dont remember getting down when drinking just half of it, but once was enough for me to tread lightly with these products.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW... I was going to post a thread about BSN NO.XPLODE.NT,
but this seems to be happening all around the circle here.

I have been experiencing the same depression issues with the new
NOxplodeNT... I had to stop its use.

With any old pre-WO drink I usually have the opposite issue
(staying up all night and losing sleep due to the caffeine.)

This stuff makes me shut down... I just want to sleep all the time.
After the rush during the workout is over, I crash physically and mentally.

Also, whatever magical ingredients they added to this stuff,
has reactivated my GYNO. I had a little gyno from years ago
from running the old school PH's, and training like MAD in my 20's.
I haven't felt it in years but was alarmed to feel like I was on my period
and have all this depression.

I would not recommend this product - 


I'll have to compare the ingredients between the NOxplodeNT and the ENDORUSH


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Too much caffeine will do that to me. Big-time anxiety followed by being depressed for the rest of the day.


----------



## MtR (Dec 21, 2009)

It's called caffeine crash.  Obviously you are sensitive to stimulants and Endorush is extremely potent (hence the warning about one bottle containing 4 servings).  

Why do you continue to drink it knowing the outcome?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> It's called caffeine crash.  Obviously you are sensitive to stimulants and Endorush is extremely potent (hence the warning about one bottle containing 4 servings).
> 
> Why do you continue to drink it knowing the outcome?



it works like a motherfucker on me.....ill be at the gym just lifting like im pissed at something, sweating and only concentrating at lifting...it really does work, but half hour after i stop, that when the "empty feeling" comes in and I feel sad I also feel sick to my stomache (but that could be from the hard intense workouts).....i wont take it anymore i do fine wihtout it..


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

I understand depression on the surface, but it's really hard for me to comprehend being so satisfied when leaving the gym only to be miserable and wanting to cry a half hour later, regardless of whether or not a certain ingredient is linked to depression.

Can't you manipulate these feelings in some way?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 22, 2009)

geez...don't forget that nothing gives you energy.  You're borrowing from another source.  You're basically causing a metabolic malfunction that you view in your favor but the body doesn't care about how you feel about "working out".   Don't ever forget that shit while you're still all caught up in some shiny colors and ads and that temporary high.  There is an equal and opposite reaction whether you know and feel it or not.  Some feel it way more than others.  Caffeine has a direct input into the endocrine system via the adrenals, thus in a nut shell, you're affecting your hormones.  Do more research on what you're cramming in your body or don't use it.  Fuck what do you think is gonna happen?  Why don't you try doubling your dose if you don't understand whats going on. Its pretty simple!


----------



## PainandGain (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I understand depression on the surface, but it's really hard for me to comprehend being so satisfied when leaving the gym only to be miserable and wanting to cry a half hour later, regardless of whether or not a certain ingredient is linked to depression.
> 
> Can't you manipulate these feelings in some way?



Obviously you've never had to deal with severe depression/mood swing.


Imagine the rush you get when you first down a bunch of stims and you get real pumped and euphoric, well now imagine the exact opposite reaction.

It's like a land-slide of doubts and bad feelings and lack of energy. You can't stave it off or "change" it to something positive, because it's intrinsically negative in nature.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 22, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ...i wont take it anymore i do fine wihtout it..



*That pretty much sums it up for this and just about all supplements, IMO.*


----------



## Energy (Jan 1, 2010)

I got the exact same from dorian yates lean gain. I had been taking it for 3-4 days and got more and more depressed as the days went on...then it suddenly clicked that the dorian yates lean gain was causing it...gave it away and wasted $50.


----------



## Energy (Jan 1, 2010)

As an extra note..it's the exact same feeling I got from taking sleeping tablets or after a hard weekend drinking alcohol..not exactly too sure what the cause is but all so similar


----------

